

Ask HN: Artist's colony for hackers? - zkarcher

I have released two iOS apps. I have planned a third app, but it's more complex than the others, and I'd like to develop it in (relative) isolation.<p>I applied to an artist's colony. They promise a distraction-free workspace, with meals brought to your door, etc. Sadly, they did not select me to be a resident. The app will be an artistic tool (processing incoming sounds, and composing musical phrases) but I fear that app development isn't recognized as an artform yet.<p>Should I:<p>1). Apply to other art colonies?<p>2). Ask other types of organizations for help? Are there "hacker colonies" anywhere in the world?<p>3). Make my own isolation -- rent a beach house, or remote cabin, for a couple months?<p>Any advice is appreciated.
======
tuska
Fast internet connection might be expensive in Borneo if that is required for
your work. Not an issue in Malaysian mainland/ peninsula, but isolated place
in Borneo might be different.

This is a great idea though. Creating hacker colony in some low-cost, but
internet connected place. 3-month and longer sessions available.

~~~
zkarcher
Good to know. A fast internet connection would be nice, but 3G is acceptable.

What amenities should a hacker colony have? I'm thinking: fast internet, quiet
cabins, food delivered to your door, remote area that is good for walking &
exploring, easy access to a nearby town (maybe via shuttle).

------
drpancake
I'd rent a beach house in Malaysian Borneo. Parts of it are a paradise, hardly
any tourists compared to somewhere like Thailand and many speak English so you
can get by. It's also pretty cheap.

~~~
zkarcher
Thanks! Since it's cheap, I could eat out more often, and spend less time on
cooking & cleaning...

~~~
drpancake
No worries. I spent four months backpacking through six countries and Borneo
was the highlight for me. You could probably live quite comfortably for
$6-7k/year.

